# Tori got her first leg today, Arwen CGC



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tori, (my total nutcase) did very well today in the pouring down rain. She got a 90 and second place. I am so proud of her. She pulled a lot at the begining but finally got into it and did ok at toward the end. 

The big thing is that she did not act the biggest weenie in the world today. (After Wednesday's class, I thought that if we qualified today, it would be a miracle. 

Arwen got her CGC at the show. I had been a little worried about supervised separation after she slipped her collar at petsmart not wanting to be left with the groomers on Sunday. But I put her on a down stay handed the leash over and went and hid behind this van. She laid there calm and watchful and I do not think she moved at all until I released her.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations! Glad to hear your weekend went so well.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good (albeit wet) trial for you, Tori and Arwen. 

Good job Arwen on the C.G.C.!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! I did the same with Kenya for the separation, put her in a down stay and turned it into an obedience test rather than separation. Usually if I leave her, she gets anxious and spins, but if I make it an obedience test, she is rock solid.


----------

